# Poems



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

The UK Maine **** Cat site I belong to just started a Rainbow Bridge section and members have started posting poems, here's one from the pet to it's human , have tissues handy

This one gave me much comfort when I had to let Sooty go.

'If it should be that i grow weak,
and pain should keep me from my sleep,
then you must do what must be done,
for this last battle cannot be won.

You will be sad; I understand
don't let grief then stay your hand
for this day, more than all the rest,
your love for me must stand the test.

We've had so many happy years,
what is to come can hold no fears,
you'd not me to suffer do,
the time has come to let me go.

Take me to where my needs they'll tend,
and please stay with me to the end,
hold me firm, and speak to me,
until my eyes no longer see.

Please do not grieve it must be you,
who had this painful thing to do,
we've been so close, we two these years,
don't let your heart hold back the tears.'


Love you baby boy x


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

The following is a poem that I got from the cremation company when I went to pick up Smokey's ashes from the emergency vet hospital where he was put to sleep after going into cardiac arrest. It's not about death, but it gave me comfort...

*My Cat*

_
Because I'm only human,
it's sometimes hard to be
The wise, all-knowing creature
that my cat expects of me.
And so I pray for special help
to somehow understand
The subtle implications
of each proud meowed command.
Grant me inspiration
to create creative menus,
And post me by the door on time
to see the change of venues.
Oh, let me not forget that chairs
were put on earth to shred,
And that what I like to call a lap
is actually a bed.
I know it's really lots to ask
but please, oh please, take pity,
And though I'm only human,
make me worthy of my kitty!
_​


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry Sooty and Smokie died.The first poem has already been posted here but it still brings a tear to my eyes, but sometimes it's good to repost a poem because people have not seen it before. I like the second poem because it made me laugh
Kathy


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

razzle said:


> I'm so sorry Sooty and Smokie died.The first poem has already been posted here but it still brings a tear to my eyes, but sometimes it's good to repost a poem because people have not seen it before. I like the second poem because it made me laugh
> Kathy


Sooty's not my cat, I copied this poem from another site and the original poster's first line got copied too.

I lost Samantha 2 1/2 months ago to caner and had to make the decision.
It was the most painful but loving thing I've ever done.
I couldn't bear to see her suffer further she died in my arms hearing me tell her how much I loved her.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Those were nice poems guys.  I can't write poems though.


----------

